# loose spring bushings?



## doc1976 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hey guys need a little more help on this trailer im working on. see post.....

https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=43441 

.....for a little history. 

anyway mid 80's adjustable ez loader. it has the open end slipper style springs. the bushings were wore out so I finally got the new bushings from the manufacturer and they fit just as loose as the old ones. they are a nylon bushing with an inner steel spacer that the bolt goes through. How tight of a fit should these be? there is more slop than I feel is correct, if I had to estimate the bushing moves in the eye (front to back when installed) by probably 1/16 of an inch. I'm used to eye bushings being more of a press fit. I'm debating just scraping the whole setup and going with weld on hangers and going with a double eye or radius slipper style spring.


----------



## jethro (Aug 3, 2017)

I think that is absolutely normal, my trailer even when new had at least 1/16" or I'd say even more. Pretty sure it's desinged that way to allow for rebound. 

Always wondered why you never see boat trailers with torsion axles. I have had them for going on 20 years with my snowmobile trailers and they ride incredible.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 3, 2017)

jethro said:


> I think that is absolutely normal, my trailer even when new had at least 1/16" or I'd say even more. Pretty sure it's desinged that way to allow for rebound.
> 
> Always wondered why you never see boat trailers with torsion axles. I have had them for going on 20 years with my snowmobile trailers and they ride incredible.



My EZ Loader boat trailer uses a torsion axle. Don't know much about them other than I have one.  So far it has worked great for me. 

I was curious if maybe torsion axles were used on only lighter capacity trailers, but see that EZ Loader uses them across the board including triple axles of >15K capacity.


----------



## doc1976 (Aug 5, 2017)

thanks for the replies, I found a knowledgeable guy at a local trailer shop (hard to find these days). The knowledgeable guy, not the local trailer shop! any way, to anwer my own question and to help anyone reading, the bushings should fit snugly. not so much that require a serious hammering to get in, but some resistance. so a minute or two in the shop press got the eyes back into shape and the bushings fitting corectly. as far as the slipper end, I imagine the slop to be correct so I left it alone.


----------

